# The Martian



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone else pumped about this upcoming movie?  From my understanding, the premise is basically Castaway on Mars?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm very excited to see the movie. I've read the book a few times since I bought it in March 2014, and loved it. I wasn't thrilled to see Matt Damon as the the main character. Nothing against the actor, but I thought it would be a great movie for an unknown actor because the movie doesn't need a big name. The premise is the draw and getting to know the character in the book was half the fun. However, I'm still psyched about seeing it, and we've already made plans to see it on Friday.

And yes, that's the basic premise, but think of it also as a mash-up between Castaway and Apollo 13. Although I think of it more as Robinson Crusoe and Apollo 13. Robinson Crusoe has a ship he scavenges and seems to have more interesting stuff to work with than Tom Hanks did in Castaway.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Mary,

I'm with you in that I'm a bit disappointed to see Matt Damon playing the lead character.  I would have preferred somebody more dynamic along the lines of Russell Crowe or Denzel Washtington, perhaps?  At any rate, I'm excited to go see it.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Yes very much. I loved the audiobook.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We will be watching the movie. My husband and I recently read the book, first time we read a book together and neither of us liked it overly much. I don't read a lot of straight up sci fi, but he does. Its his main genre, has been for a long time. Neither of us liked the writing style or the character. But I saw the trailer to the movie and I think this will work much better in visuals for both of us. The parts of the book we liked we thought would make a good movie. We watch pretty much any kind of sci fi movie that comes out. 

Just weird as we just saw Matt Damon in Interstellar. As long as Matthew McConaughey  doesn't pop up I am good.  

This will be a good one to see at our Alamo Drafthouse theater. We did Interstellar there and its nice to have a table, eat some nice food and have a nice beer while watching a movie. And they have a no tolerance rule for talking and cellphone stuff so that is really nice.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be going to see it soon. I have the ebook, and can't wait to see the movie version.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I read it. Didn't care for it much until it stepped out of his POV...then it flipped back and forth from Mars (his POV) to earth and got much better. All in all, I think the movie will be much better than the book. Glad I got it on sale.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

L.L. Akers said:


> I read it. Didn't care for it much until it stepped out of his POV...then it flipped back and forth from Mars (his POV) to earth and got much better. All in all, I think the movie will be much better than the book. Glad I got it on sale.


I can understand that. I'm not a big fan of first person present tense, but for me, it worked with The Martian.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am! I have not read any of the above posts and mute the TV every time they show a commercial or promote it. Just don't want any spoilers... even doing that I have seen more than I want to. I watched literally the first 30 secs of the trailer months ago and turned it off. I knew from that I wanted to see it. It will be the first movie I go and see solo at my local movie theater in about 2 years! I rarely go to a theater anymore, the only time I go now is with my Mom and over in her area...!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't in the least bothered about The Martian until I heard a reviewer chatting about it on Radio 4. Now it's really caught my interest, I have the book and can't wait to start reading it. However, my eldest son wants to see the movie which could mean I end up seeing the film first. Hey ho, at least it will be good to see all teh drama on the big screen. 
Kind of reminds me of Silent Running...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hoping to go see it soon; have heard good things about the book but also haven't read it. My B-I-L loved it & got to meet the author when he toured NASA/Johnson Space Center.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Liked the book a lot (had some flaws, but nothing that prevented me from enjoying the overall effect). I would have cast somebody a bit younger than Damon, assuming they want the same level of snarkiness -- which actually was one of my nit-picks, the main character seemed a bit too juvenile for an astronaut who would've have been sent on such a mission; so maybe Damon will be a good choice if they go in a bit different direction with it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw it today and enjoyed it immensely...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the book before it was famous . . . just getting started with word of mouth buzz . . . and it was one of those that kept me up way too late reading. At this point in my life, there aren't too many that do that -- I like sleeping too much and know what effect it'll have on me the next day if I don't get enough! Most books I read and like pretty well I'd call 4 star; this was maybe not quite 5 star, but it was definitely well over 4! Call it 4.9 (Nothing is 'perfect'  )

I was disappointed that they cast Matt Damon -- I think the story cries out for a 'nobody' -- but based on previews I've seen and reviews I've read, he's apparently done a pretty good job. I expect our friends will want to see it and we'll go along 'cause if someone else does the planning, why not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the book because it was getting such raves here.  I thought it was better than okay, but not great.  I do think it would make a good movie.  I'm okay with Matt Damon except that I think he's too old for the role.  Hubby doesn't much like Sci Fi, but he does like Matt Damon, so we'll probably go see it.

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read the book before it was famous . . . just getting started with word of mouth buzz . . . and it was one of those that kept me up way too late reading. At this point in my life, there aren't too many that do that -- I like sleeping too much and know what effect it'll have on me the next day if I don't get enough! Most books I read and like pretty well I'd call 4 star; this was maybe not quite 5 star, but it was definitely well over 4! Call it 4.9 (Nothing is 'perfect'  )
> 
> I was disappointed that they cast Matt Damon -- I think the story cries out for a 'nobody' -- but based on previews I've seen and reviews I've read, he's apparently done a pretty good job. I expect our friends will want to see it and we'll go along 'cause if someone else does the planning, why not.


Ann, I just saw it last night and I had the same thought you did about casting Matt Damon, however, no worries. He's great in the role. The movie is fantastic, looks amazing and did a fine job with the technical stuff. My 15 daughter loved it as much as I did. My husband said it was 'okay', but he's incredibly hard to please when it comes to movies. He's more of the slapstick comedy fan.  I think this one required that he pay attention a little too much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I saw it today and enjoyed it immensely...


Good to know Cuechick!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This has been all over Facebook this morning:










Good for a chuckle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This has been all over Facebook this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! That is funny, esp since the biggest pill to swallow was that powers that be would go to such lengths and expense to save a single person. Yet, I have seen giant rescue efforts to save pets in trouble. Which I am glad for, so why not?

As to the casting of Matt Damon, he kind of is the Hollywood version of an "every man"... since a movie this size probably could not get financed with an unknown in the lead, he is almost the next best thing. I thought he was terrific and imagined a lot A listers really wanting this roll (85% one one screen time would be hard to resist) I applaud their choice.

I was more distracted by Kristen Wiig just cause I was not expecting her and it took me out of the movie for a moment but she was perfect as the Nasa PR woman. Also Sean Bean threw me a bit... again he was fine. Just interesting to see a lot of big names, taking these smaller rolls probably just to work with Ridley Scott.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> As to the casting of Matt Damon, he kind of is the Hollywood version of an "every man"... since a movie this size probably could not get financed with an unknown in the lead, he is almost the next best thing. I thought he was terrific and imagined a lot A listers really wanting this roll (85% one one screen time would be hard to resist) I applaud their choice.
> 
> I was more distracted by Kristen Wiig just cause I was not expecting her and it took me out of the movie for a moment but she was perfect as the Nasa PR woman. Also Sean Bean threw me a bit... again he was fine. Just interesting to see a lot of big names, taking these smaller rolls probably just to work with Ridley Scott.


Honestly, the only name I _really_ know is Damon . . . I think I've heard of Wiig, but couldn't pick her out of a line up or name anything she's been in. Mostly, I don't really follow Hollywood 'gossip' so I don't know any but the really big names. I probably know British actors better than US actors 'cause I watch a lot of BBC America.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Loved the book - enough that I also bought the audio book and enjoyed listening to that too.

I'm surprised by so many people saying they weren't sure about the book and are expecting the film to be better. In my experience that almost always isn't the case, especially if you actually enjoyed the book as I did. The usual casualty of the transfer to the screen is the loss of a lot of detail - and the detailed description of what Watney has to do to survive is a large part of this book. So although I expect I will watch the film at some point, it'll be with some trepidation.

I agree with the assessment that a younger, unknown actor might have been a better choice to play Mark Watney, but I'll reserve final judgment till I've actually seen the movie.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I read the book over the summer and saw the movie last night. Great adaptation, but I kind of wish it was about twenty minutes longer in the middle, spending even more time on Watney's isolation and the science of everything he's doing.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Having loved the book, I am very excited to be seeing the film in 3D tomorrow


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother saw the movie yesterday in 3D and thought it was good and his friend thought it was really good.  He thought Matt Damon did a good job, and thought 3D added to the movie.

Betsy


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Agreed on the 3D. Not throughout the movie. There were definitely scenes (mostly on Earth) where it was forgettable. But 3D in the space shots and Martian landscapes were awesome.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Loved the 3D film. And so did my friend, who had not read the book. Thought the casting and scenery were wonderful.


----------



## Old Marble (Sep 7, 2013)

Haven't seen it yet but I'm afraid of new science fiction. Interstellar disappointing me greatly. I hope this one doesn't go in the same absurd direction.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are Neil DeGrasse Tyson's thoughts on the two movies:

on _Interstellar_

on _The Martian_


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Listened to the audiobook a couple of months ago and loved it. I'd already seen a trailer for the movie and as I was listening, unlike a lot of you I was thinking that Matt Damon was excellent casting. Astronauts aren't all spring chickens these days (and probably won't be getting any younger in the future) and I could hear him delivering the snark. 

Saw the movie last week with DH (who hasn't read it) and we both throughly enjoyed it, even though they did change up one of my favorite lines from the book. I thought it was an excellent adaptation. Would've loved to have seen it in 3D but DH won't do 3D.


----------

